# KC CVF Black Velvet Kidded



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Velvet FINALLY kidded today (I've been saying for about 2 weeks that her udder couldn't possibly get any bigger...) and filled our orders ENTIRELY! She was bred to Olde South SF Blue Maverick, now sold (DANG).

The flashy girl is our keeper, Dulce, who is actually going to be the first goat for my FIL to own and show! Which means, LOL, if she ever kids and we want to retain one again we have to buy it from him hahaha Oh well...I can't WAIT to see this one grow up, she is too cool to look at!

The solid buckskin tugs at my heartstrings, she looks exactly like the doe we lost after a C section last year...and I believe she's sale pending

Both are blue eyed, too...ICING!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbup: :stars:  :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow continuing the girl year -- better then last when you got all single boys
:stars: :wahoo: :kidred:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

:drool: OMGosh! How flashy are they BOTH?! I love them. Congrats


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That first doe is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------

